
Ask HN: Anyone using DartLang for serverside work? - craig
I hadn&#x27;t looked at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dart.dev&#x2F; in ages, but it looks pretty good these days. I&#x27;ve tried it out very briefly and it has a dynamic feel when developing but can be easily compiled to stand-alone executable, which I really like. Anyone have any real world experience with using it on the backend? How did it go?
======
gitgud
I don't think it's very big in the server side community, but the mobile
development platform Flutter [1] has taken off and we've enjoyed it so far.

Dart is alright as a language, but it doesn't interoperate very well with
other systems due to it's lack of _runtime-reflection_ , just try parsing a
[2] JSON message!

[1] [https://flutter.dev/](https://flutter.dev/)

[2] [https://medium.com/flutter-community/how-to-parse-json-in-
fl...](https://medium.com/flutter-community/how-to-parse-json-in-flutter-for-
beginners-8074a68d7a79)

